# Peva?



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had a terrible time finding non-vinyl waterproof crib mattress pads. The only ones I've found are around $35-50 which is WAY more than we can afford for one mattress pad right now. Do you think it would be safe for me to use a PEVA shower curtain liner as a waterproof layer (topped with a flannel sheet to cushion it and then a regular cotton sheet on top of that)? If not, do you have any CHEAP (like, $20 or less) alternatives?
Thanks mamas!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We just use an old wool blanket folded in half. So far it's worked well for us.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
We just use an old wool blanket folded in half. So far it's worked well for us.

That would be great, if we had a wool blanket. Unfortunately a new wool blanket is also way above our budget (well over $100). I'll try to find a used one.
Edited to add: I checked on ebay. Used 100% wool blankets go for above what we can afford right now, as much or more than the non-vinyl mattress pads.

Anyone have any advice/info about the PEVA?

Thanks!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I would use the PEVA. It's not as waterproof as PVC but it is safer. I buy wool at the thrift store for a few bucks you might want to check there too.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonStarFalling* 
I would use the PEVA. It's not as waterproof as PVC but it is safer. I buy wool at the thrift store for a few bucks you might want to check there too.

Ooo thanks! I'll check out the thrift stores for wool.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I find wool sweaters in large sizes pretty regularly at thrift stores - I bet that a couple of those sewn together would do the trick. I usually pay $2 or so for a sweater. I've seen pattterns for sewing them into blankets, I'd think a mattress pad would be the same thing, but smaller.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

If you can't find wool - this one at IKEA is not vinyl and it's $6. I have the double and queens versions of this (or at least I think it's the same stuff) and they've been pretty good for the price.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40143304


----------

